# Rock, and small waterfall



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

This is a small rock out crop with waterfall next to coal mine.

DT


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

very nice, i like the look ..


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Excellent!! What did you use for the water? I intend to have a small waterfall and short river on my layout.


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Used plastic molds to make rocks, and formed the waterfall with stray foam and old newspaper. Water is Mod Podge, and used acrylic blue, white, black, green to make water color. It is a lots of fun and then you can name the mountain.

Thanks

DT


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

looks good. wondering, did ur mod podge get hard?
i used it on a creek once and it never got real hard. went back to envirotex. ROCK HARD

it is a nice looking scene.


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes, it drys in about 12 houses. Thanks much. Post a picture of your creek? I learned more from members pictures than all the books I purchased.

DT


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Dirtytom said:


> Yes, it drys in about 12 houses.


Hours?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

No, it's houses. See, Cole226 said his mod podge didn't get real hard. He lives in the 13th house. Oh never mind, it was an attempt at being funny.......


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Typing never a strong suit..wait a minute??. Maybe it's advance case of age!

DT


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

DT
some pics of my soft water. if i lay something a little heavy on it it will sink in. going to try top coat with envirotex.:dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cole, What is the locomotive pulling the log train?
Have you shown that before somewhere?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

big ed said:


> Cole, What is the locomotive pulling the log train?
> Have you shown that before somewhere?


ed, not to steal DT's thread, but here are some pics of a
bachmann On30 shay. u may have seen it's dirty face in one of my other pics.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well it sure looks like they have been working it. :smilie_daumenpos:

OK, sorry Tom back to water.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

DT, your waterfall looks real; great job. I've used Mod Pod too, but I don't like the smell; smell like rotten vinegar.

D.A.


----------

